# Sulmet



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Today i gave my birds sulmet and they start acting really weird. I can hear the water bubbling in their crop and it looks like they have hard time standing up on their feet. Should i stop giving them it? Pls answer.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why were they on Sulmet, and what dose did you give them?


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I think they have coccidiosis. I gave them 2 tbsp in 1 gallon of water.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Never heard of this happening before with Sulmet, but I believe in cause and effect, so if the only thing different you did was add Sulmet, and they perfectly fine before hand, except for perhaps loose droppings, I would stop the Sulmet. How old is the Sulmet and how was it stored? Do you have an alternative anticoccidial like Appertex or Baycox?

Karyn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This _can_ happen if they get an overdose. When it is really hot they drink more. It could be possible to get too much.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> This _can_ happen if they get an overdose. When it is really hot they drink more. It could be possible to get too much.


Good point, and 2 tablespoons is at the high end of dosing. Yes, withdraw the Sulmet for now.

Karyn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

In the hot weather, some cut the dose in half. It 's a better idea to cut it during the hot months, and give the higher dose in the cooler weather.


----------



## aslan1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I just got some new birds and had the droppings tested and they only have coccidiosis. I just got sulmet and the guy that did the droppings said to use 2 tablespoons to a gallon of water for 3 days. Then i read this post and I'm not sure what to do. The bottle says 1.5 teaspoons in the winter for 5 days and 3/4 teaspoons in the summer for 5 days, thats a big difference in doses. It realy hot here now so i'm not sure what to do, also will the lower dose take care of the problem.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

go by the directions on the bottle....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know what you mean. I bought Sulmet from N.E. Pigeon supply, and that dose is as you say 1.5 tea. or 3/4 tea. for 5 days. At Foy's, they tell you 2 Tablespoons to a gallon for 3 to 5 days. What's with that? I was wondering the same thing when I noticed that they tell you to use different amounts of the same thing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The Medical Formulary forpigeons in the Dove Cote tells you to use 1 Tablespoon to a gallon of water for 3 to 5 days.
http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/formulary/formulary.html#coccidios

One of these has to be right. You don't just want to do what it says on the bottle, as it is all the same strength of the same drug. Would think that either one must not be enough, or else one is too much.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I think the stuff from NE Pigeon supply is 12.5 percent, do you know what the percent is from foys? maybe that is the difference. I got mine from NE.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Think I had checked it out and it was the same, but I'll check again.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Same thing
Sulmet 12.5% (Sulfamethazine) 
Status: IN STOCK

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/536-539.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe go with the Dove Cote medical formulary as it is in the middle. Think I'd do that.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I got some cocci cide to and it says use 1 teaspoon per gal of water for 3 days on the bottle and that what the guy told me for cocci cide. Im thinking of using that for now. I was told to rotate two different ones so they don't develop an immunity to one of them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If its the same % why is the dose different.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, you're supposed to rotate the drugs. I never used the Sulmet for the same reason that you are questioning. I used the Coxi Med


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> If its the same % why is the dose different.


Shouldn't be_ that_ different.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I got cocci cide from MR PIGEON


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'd go with that till you can figure out what the right dosage of the Sulmet should be. Weird that there would be so many different answers, and in such a wide range. I think Cocci Cide is supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I got cocci cide from MR PIGEON


Where is Mr. Pigeon? What is it..........a supply place?

Never mind---found it at Tony's. You mean Dr. Pigeon. LOL.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just found this

racingpigeonloft.com/Racing-Pigeon.../Racing-Pigeons-Auctions.ph... - Cached
Here you'll find extensive information leading on Racing Pigeons Auctions and to help ... fanciers to attend seminars regularly on the latest medications, treatments and dosages. .... SULMET - 1 TABLESPOON PER GALLON OF WATER FOR 3 DAYS ...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That matches dove cote maybe I will try that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> That matches dove cote maybe I will try that.


That's what I'm going to go by. I'll write it on the bottle.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Me to. Thanks for your help Jay.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I just looked at it at foy's and there instructions call for 2 tablespoons per gal of water.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I know they call for that amount. I'm going with 1 Tab. per gallon.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Me to just wanted to mention that, it sure messes with your head.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is from Jedd's

SULMET SOLUTION 12.5% 16oz/1gal (Fort Dodge) SULMET SOLUTION 12.5% 16oz/1gal (Fort Dodge)
1 1/2 tblspn per one gallon of water for 2 days; Sulfamethazine Sodium 12.5%.

http://www.jedds.com/Categories.bok


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> This is from Jedd's
> 
> SULMET SOLUTION 12.5% 16oz/1gal (Fort Dodge) SULMET SOLUTION 12.5% 16oz/1gal (Fort Dodge)
> 1 1/2 tblspn per one gallon of water for 2 days; Sulfamethazine Sodium 12.5%.
> ...


I got my Sulmet @ JEDDS the other day and it seems working pretty good. I just followed the instructions on their web site.


----------

